# Train hits semi hits man... and he lives



## jamesontheroad (Mar 5, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7925009.stm

Accident at a Turkish freight depot earlier this week. Possibly one of the most bizarre and surely avoidable accidents I've seen caught on CCTV...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

reminds me of this story. it was here in the US. a man parks his car on the RR tracks to kill his wife. he gets out and the train hits the car the car spins strikes and kills the man the women lives. guess that plan backfired.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 5, 2009)

The crazy part about this story is the guy turns out to be okay! he didnt suffer major injuries let alone die! Pretty lucky guy


----------

